# Solved: log out of facebook in notification centre of mac OS X Mountain Lion



## jazz294

I go on facebook on my phone an laptop, but i have also been on on my mums mac OS X Mountain Lion, and somehow it has signed me into the notifications centre on her computer. this means she can see all my private messages etc. which i do not want. 
I need to know how to logout of facebook in the notifications centre. 
i have cleared cookies and made sure my password was not saved to the computer but it hasn't stopped it.

thanks for any help

(NB: she also has a facebook account so if there was a way to put her in instead that would work too)


----------



## jazz294

i figured it out eventually, but if anyone else wants to know here's the info

go to System Preferences>Mail, Contacts & Calendars
on the left you will see a list of email/calendar/etc service providers that send you notifications 
Click on Facebook and then the - sign at the bottom, this deletes that account
to add a new account click facebook on the right and then the + at the bottom then add your profile information

good luck


----------



## Headrush

He's another approach: Enable Guest account on her laptop. Guest account setting/preferences will be forgotten when you log out and that way you aren't looking at her Facebook info also!


----------

